# pas de fenêtre d'entrée pour windows



## nath (13 Novembre 2022)

bonjour,

Hier je me suis lancer dans une manipe de folie, installé windows sur mon Mac. pour cela J'ai découvert bootcamp et j'ai bien cru un instant que j'avais réussi mon coup mais c'était sans compté sur la malédiction du binaire qui me poursuit sans cesse. J'ai suivi les instruction à la lettre sur le site suivant : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468

Dorénavant, je possède bien une clé USB wininstall et une partition dédié sur mon disque dur. Seulement voilà, quand j'allume mon mac je n'ai pas d'autre choix que d'aller sur mac....pas de fenêtre vers windows!!! Je vous met en fichier joint les caractéristique de la bête. Je suis sure qu'il ne manque pas grand chose pour y arriver, j'attend vos conseils avisés.

merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2022)

nath a dit:


> Dorénavant, je possède bien une clé USB wininstall et une partition dédié sur mon disque dur.


Oui, mais...
1) cette clé USB a-t-elle été réalisée avec Assistant Boot Camp ?
2) la partition de réservation a bien été créée par Assistant Boot Camp ou tu as utilisé Utilitaire de disque ?

Par défaut et si tu as respecté le protocole de chez Apple, ton iMac étant celui-ci... https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=iMac14,1 ...tu es sûr qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ? Si oui, ce fichier doit-être téléchargé ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et mieux vaut utiliser la version de Windows 10 et impérativement en 64 bits, car avec la version de Windows 11, comme il y a la protection TPM, ça ne fonctionnera pas.

Par défaut, au lancement d'Assistant Boot Camp, si dans sa fenêtre il est proposé l'utilisation d'une clé USB, il faut au préalable la formater en MS-DOS (FAT32) en Table de partition GUID. Ensuite, ce dernier recopiera les fichiers du fichier .iso dans la clé USB et téléchargera les pilotes/drivers. Une fois fait, Assistant Boot Camp passe la main à l'installateur de Windows et affichera sa fenêtre spécifique. Alors, est-ce que tout se déroule comme je le mentionne ?


----------

